# [GEN] Girl dies, puppy mill discovered - Northeast Mississippi Daily Journal



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.djournal.com/pages/story.asp%3FID%3D273660%26pub%3D1%26div%3DNews&cid=0&ei=lbgySPCPD4zs8wTz1-SUAw&usg=AFrqEzey_dZmlp1MlIU6qhPi5Welj-pRsg">Girl dies, <b>puppy mill</b> discovered</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Northeast Mississippi Daily Journal, MS -</font> <nobr>24 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Hood described the situation there as a <b>puppy mill</b> - a large-scale breeding operation where the puppies are sold for profit. Those in the mill included <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

